# Happy 3rd Birthday Penny Pooh!!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

April 14, 2006, she was born in a whelping box in our dining room, she had a twin sister, and I know this sounds bad but her brindle sister was our fave. Penny stayed with us, she was the last puppy left and we actually had a great home lined up for her to some great friends of ours and then she got Parvo at 3mo., we had her hooked to an i.v. bag and she was crate bound for a week and had to get three shots a day. She was such a tooper and never once growled or showed anything but happiness. Then about a month later she got Demodectic Mange, we cured her of that and again such a trooper. So after all this we decided to keep her and make her a part of our family. We were already so attached, we couldn't imagine her being somewhere else. And Phoenix and the b/f were sooo taken with her, lol. So we got her fixed at almost 5 months old and then microchipped and she was our "fluffy" girl. And then in July of last year she had her first episode.  We had several people tell us to just put her down and we knew we couldn't, she had already been through so much and we were her family. So we searched and got her on meds and she seems to be getting better. We COULD NOT imagine our lives with out her, she is the perfect pet and pit bull. I could not ask for a better temperment and soul in a dog. And yes she has a soul, you can see it in her eyes, it's an old soul, like she is a little old lady in this dogs body and her eyes tell it all.

I just wanted to wish my girl, PENNY POOH a HAPPPY BIRTHDAY and MOM-LADY and DAD-GUY LOVE YOU POODLEY DOODLEY!!!! We hope to have so very many more.

So here are some pics from birth to now. Enjoy!!

Penny @ 5 weeks - 








Penny @ 6 mo., hair still growing in from the mange - 








Penny @ 6 1/2 mo. her first Halloween - 








Penny at 1 yr and 3 mo. playin with Highway - 








These are all more recent within the past year or so, but she always has a smile on her face - 
























Or sitting like de hoomans - 
























With her fave little person - 
















And her TWO greatest achievements yet - 









Penny to me is truely a great bulldog, I know some of you might disagree but she has heart and stamina, even with her disability, and is one of the best dogs I have ever had the pleasure of owning. SHe has the best pittpe smile and a heart the size of Texas, lol. I love this dog and want everything for her to be better, I hope, oh how I hope to have MANY more with her.

I Love you Penny Pooh. ~ Mom-Lady


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Happy birthday Penny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

aqwwwwww! happy bday penny!!!! im so glad she is healthy and happy... she is finally 21!! woo hooo


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PENNY POO! (haha that made me tear up a little)


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

YAY..Happy Birthday Penny!!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

aww BBB that is the cutest hcard ever!!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Have a very safe, happy and healthy b-day and many more to come! {HUGS}


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

bullybabe said:


> Happy birthday Penny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you, Penny is so very happy today. 



LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> aqwwwwww! happy bday penny!!!! im so glad she is healthy and happy... she is finally 21!! woo hooo


haha I made that point too, to bad she can't have even just a sip of beer, lol, we too are glad she is happy and healthy. 



BedlamBully said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY PENNY POO! (haha that made me tear up a little)


awww BB, Penny loved this and so did I, is a cute card and I have been a bit blubbery all day, lol



~StangChick~ said:


> YAY..Happy Birthday Penny!!!


Thank you SC, Penny says she feels the love.


----------

